# Do us tall guys have a disadvantage?



## Roaddkingg (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's what I'm getting at. I'm 6ft2, 214lbs and feel I'm about as strong as most, stronger than some and look pretty decent for my age.
But...I have a pal who's much younger than I am and this kid is like 5ft8 and in the range of 165lbs I'd guess.
Anyway he's a freakin beast. Today I was spotting him with 315 squats for 15 reps, 405 for 15 reps, 1000lbs on leg presses for a easy 8. He out benches me and there are very few exercises I can do more of or a heavier weight. 
It's kind of embarrasing because I look so much bigger.
My only thoughts are since he has such a short range of motion he's able to push this big weight with a lot less effort than my 33in arms, legs, etc.
this kid has his shit down pat and we have lots of really good conversations. 
He's never cycled in his life and I've never told him I do and have and I still cant come close to his lifts. 
One other factor is I'm 55 and he's like 22. 
So we have youth and shorter range of motion.
Is that it or am I missing something here.


----------



## Marat (Mar 10, 2011)

The kid is just strong. 

Tall folks may theoretically have a disadvantage compared to guys with more leverage and shorter limbs but one's height certainly isn't an excuse to not be strong. With hard work, tall people can be strong too.


----------



## cshea2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Short people may have advantage with the bench press, but it didn't stop Ryan Kennelly at 6 foot 2 with long arms and the world record holder for bench press...


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dwight Howard benched 365 for 3 a while back and he's almost 7 feet with a wingspan probably close to 8 feet. I'm 6'0 and I've never felt disadvantaged, but 6'2 is a big difference. I think it's probably the age thing more than anything.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> Here's what I'm getting at. I'm 6ft2, 214lbs and feel I'm about as strong as most, stronger than some and look pretty decent for my age.
> But...I have a pal who's much younger than I am and this kid is like 5ft8 and in the range of 165lbs I'd guess.
> Anyway he's a freakin beast. Today I was spotting him with 315 squats for 15 reps, 405 for 15 reps, 1000lbs on leg presses for a easy 8. He out benches me and there are very few exercises I can do more of or a heavier weight.
> It's kind of embarrasing because I look so much bigger.
> ...



NO! you're the beast at 55 working out with a 22 year old...Let's see where he's at when he reaches 55.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 11, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> NO! you're the beast at 55 working out with a 22 year old...Let's see where he's at when he reaches 55.


This above ^^

...worry more about form and proper function.  Otherwise pick a specialy (powerlifting) to start digging into at age 55 (good luck) eat your ass off and start training for powerlifting.  

Otherwise don't worry about that crap.   

Yes taller people have a slight difference in fulcrums, but 6-2 is not tall in my book, taller than me, but not tall enough to start making a difference in these sorts of things.  The kid's fresh off of a ball of testosterone anyways at 22.  Don't even try to think about worrying about the idea of being concerned about what he lifts.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/116022-excuses-tall-people.html


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2011)

^ pretty much covered in that thread.

Look at World's Strongest Man competitors - it's rare to find one under six foot. Most are your height or above. Your disadvantage is also your advantage - while it might take you a lot more effort to put on muscle, you have a far greater capacity for it that a smaller guy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> NO! you're the beast at 55 working out with a 22 year old...Let's see where he's at when he reaches 55.


 
+1 . . fuck all those short-arses. The only advantage they got is less distance to hit the deck when  . . . Bam!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> +1 . . fuck all those short-arses. The only advantage they got is less distance to hit the deck when . . . Bam!


 
Short, small, big or tall it doesn't matter.  You want something in this world you have to work for it.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 11, 2011)

work on form and diet old man! if your eating right and lifting correct and your growing what the fuck does it matter that young buck is stronger at a couple lifts? oh and take some test you prob have real low levels, hell take it just cause.


----------



## CG (Mar 11, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> NO! you're the beast at 55 working out with a 22 year old...Let's see where he's at when he reaches 55.


This is what I'm talkin about. I'm always more impressed by the dudes I see\talk to that are 20\30 years older than me. I'm 24, some of these dudes are in their late 50s and are killing it in the gym. I give them more credit than the dudes my age puttin up similar or higher weight. Shit most of these guys can put up more than most


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigeddie (Mar 11, 2011)

Im 48yrs old 5' 8" 210 .i used to lift real heavy,now i lift to look good less weight ,muscle mind connection watch the negitives, eat really good .Now i go heavy sometimes not all the times,i'll deadlift 495 for 6 but not often squats only go up to 315 for 8, knees are not the same. i do forced reps ,drop sets feel the burn.As long as you look good thats all that matters .Don't look at the 22yr old look at your out of shape 55yr old friends now that makes lifting worth it! If you look better than your age group thats all you can ask for.Keep up the good work !


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thanks for all the comments.*

For pitbull...I got you'r old man hangin.
it was interesting seeing what you all had to say. As was mentioned I do look real good for my age and always enjoy talking to and helping a bunch of people in the gym. I get comments a lot and many have told me I inspire them. And frankly I dont see any other guys my age in there my age hitting it hard and daily like I do. 
My diets pretty straight and has been for decades and as far as test I dont think I'm low there because this cycle I'm currently on is over a gram of test and tren ace.
There always seems to be someone there who wants to work out with me and I put them through a good routine when ever I get the chance.
I'm not going to try to compete with my young pal but he sure is impressive to watch.
I may post my current cycle in the anabolic section and get some comments.
I do about two cycles per year, 12 wk'ers.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 11, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> For pitbull...I got you'r old man hangin.
> it was interesting seeing what you all had to say. As was mentioned I do look real good for my age and always enjoy talking to and helping a bunch of people in the gym. I get comments a lot and many have told me I inspire them. And frankly I dont see any other guys my age in there my age hitting it hard and daily like I do.
> _*My diets pretty straight and has been for decades*_ and as far as test I dont think I'm low there because this cycle I'm currently on is over a gram of test and tren ace.
> There always seems to be someone there who wants to work out with me and I put them through a good routine when ever I get the chance.
> ...


 
Are you sure of this? If you don't mind, you should post your diet in here and let some of us take a look at it!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 11, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> as far as test I dont think I'm low there because this cycle I'm currently on is over a gram of test and tren ace.
> .


 
you trickster!  

All kidding aside if I'm still killin it in the gym enough to justify AAS at 55 I'll be more than happy. You're an inspiration for sure!


----------



## af92 (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> +1 . . fuck all those short-arses. The only advantage they got is less distance to hit the deck when  . . . Bam!




damn straight!  heh.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 12, 2011)

Animal house. You may be right. I have taken a close look at my diet before and went to fit day.com and logged in nall my food & supps. Everything I consume is the right food but sometimes I guess I dont get enough of it. Here's one problem I come across. It's not easy to force feed myself another meal when I'm not hungry. My goal is to eat six small meals a day and several protein drinks. But as we both know if you dont really focus and pay attention it's easy to skip one here and there especially if you get busy doing other things. 
I try also to shoot for 1 1/2 grams of protein per pound of body weight but for me thats over 300 grams of protein. Sometimes meeting that goal is difficult aswell. 
So I may not be getting the 4,000 calories and the 300 grams of protein. I do my best and theres no bad food in this house but you made me aware of the fact some days I fail in the diet department. 
Lifting is easy, diets the hardest part if you really want to get down to facts and figures.


----------



## bonobo (Mar 15, 2011)

I am 53, and while not a beast, I do get a kick out of out-lifting all the young bucks in the gym.  Of course, I lift mostly in Thailand, and I think my grandmother might be able to outlift most of these guys.  

On Sunday, some kid was showing off for a young lady on the bench, being Mr. Gym Instructor, when I started my benches.  It wasn't even a max weight day, just 4 sets of 205 x 8's, but that shut him up and brought a lot of comments from the girl.  After that, I did a pyramid up from 235 x 5 up to 275 X 1, and the guy walked away in disgust, pulling the girl with him.    To top it off, I did the bike after, and sat next to him (not on purpose).  He had been pedaling for over 2 minutes, but when I stopped at 200 calories, he was only at 134, and he kept scowling at my readout.

When you get older, these sorts of ego-inflating days come few and far between, so you've got to enjoy them while you can.  

(As far as height and weight, I am 5'8" and 185 lbs).


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 15, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyy, I'm not the oldest one in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














You do what's right for YOU. Forget one anyone else is doing.


----------



## Ark94 (Mar 15, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> You do what's right for YOU. Forget one anyone else is doing.



Easier said then done...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 16, 2011)

*Bonobo*

At 5ft8 and your weight you do a real fine job. 
I'm not a ego person and never have been but as you say it sure makes one feel good when they can do more or longer of a particular exercise than a fella 20-30 years younger.
We do inspire others even though they may not say anything while in the gym I see the looks and everyone there knows I'm there all the time and work hard. 
There are several younger guys there that can lift more than me and thats okay because as was mentioned earlier good form, diet and consistance really pays off. 
What I get a kick out of is working out with someone new every once in a while and see how long they can hang with me on one of my routines. 
I have done this before with people and never seen them again and then others say OMG that was a great workout we did last week. it takes them that long to recover. LOL


----------



## bonobo (Mar 16, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> At 5ft8 and your weight you do a real fine job.
> I'm not a ego person and never have been but as you say it sure makes one feel good when they can do more or longer of a particular exercise than a fella 20-30 years younger.
> We do inspire others even though they may not say anything while in the gym I see the looks and everyone there knows I'm there all the time and work hard.
> There are several younger guys there that can lift more than me and thats okay because as was mentioned earlier good form, diet and consistance really pays off.
> ...



Thanks, and I agree with your post.  I would like to think that I am not an ego-driven person as well, but we are all human, but as you write, it does make us feel good.

I also agree with your sentiments about age, too.  As the oldest guy at my gym who lifts (a few older gents to the treadmills), if someone does outlift me, I have a free get-out-of-jail ego pass.  THey are younger, so they are *supposed* to be able to outlift me.    There is one hulk here who is my height but with about 30 more pounds of muscle, and he kills the weights. But since he is younger, well, no ego-hit.  

I guess there are some advantages to being older.  

A huge portion of these guys look far more cut and built than me, and that bothers me not in the slightest.  My motivation is not in looks, which is subjective, but in performance) which is objective.  (With the one caveat that I wish my biceps were back to where they were before tendonitis raised its ugly head and I had to quit curls and such.


----------



## Flathead (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 6'3" @ 249lbs (6'9" wing span) & I've never felt like I'm at a disadvantage over a shorter guy. It's my opinion I have a slight advantage in deads, for sure. 

22 - 55 is a pretty significant delta! My guess is at 55, your in a 1% elite class of folks so just keep on , keepin on!


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 17, 2011)

EXTREMELY. and also chicks hate tall guys. and nobody respects taller people. i'ld hate to be tall.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 18, 2011)

*Thanks Flathead*

It was nice of you to make that comparison. I enjoy inspiring people into lifting and bodybuilding. When ever I can I share ideas or a new exercise and enjoy working out with strangers when possible. And you'r right. There are no other guys my age at the gym hitting partial racked deads. Clean & presses, mega squats, etc. Things have been real tough for me since a divorce and lifting sure gets my mind off all that other crap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2011)

lifting got me through some similar shit too bro. Stay strong


----------



## bonobo (Mar 18, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> It was nice of you to make that comparison. I enjoy inspiring people into lifting and bodybuilding. When ever I can I share ideas or a new exercise and enjoy working out with strangers when possible. And you'r right. There are no other guys my age at the gym hitting partial racked deads. Clean & presses, mega squats, etc. Things have been real tough for me since a divorce and lifting sure gets my mind off all that other crap.



THe mindlessness of lifting is therapeutic in and of itself.  Not that you turn off your mind, but a strong focus on one thing, in this case, getting that weight up, and the huge physical factor does wonders in getting your mind off all the other crap.  It helped me in my divorce, that is for sure.

And when you do get positive feedback from others, that is even more icing on the cake.

Stay strong, Roadking (emotionally as well as physically).


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 19, 2011)

*Bonobo & Captn*

Thank you both very much for the comments. You both seem like guys I'd like to know on more of a personal basis. Yea lifting helps in a lot of differant ways. Gives us something to strive for, feeling of accomplishment, confidence, energy, endurance. And something we all have just a tad bit of is ego and when we can do just a little bit better or more than someone else who may be watching thats always nice.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

I like me some tall guys!  I consider it an advantage!


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

longer limbs, longer bones and longer muscles. tall guys have to work harder. its true.


----------

